# NFL Eliminator contest 2014-15



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

So the game is back and open to anyone that wants to play. The only thing you have to do is pick one NFL team to win each week. If your team wins you move on and pick a different team the next week. If your team loses you are eliminated. Once you pick a team you can't pick them again for the rest of the contest. Your pick has to be in before the kickoff of the game you are picking.

*you have to pick a game from week 1 to play*

I'll try to put together another spreadsheet so you guys can see who you have picked already and what not.

The week 1 schedule.

THURSDAY, SEP. 04
Green Bay at Seattle 8:30 pm

SUNDAY, SEP. 07
Buffalo at Chicago 1:00 pm
New Orleans at Atlanta 1:00 pm
Cincinnati at Baltimore 1:00 pm
Jacksonville at Philadelphia 1:00 pm
Washington at Houston 1:00 pm
Cleveland at Pittsburgh 1:00 pm
Minnesota at St. Louis 1:00 pm
Tennessee at Kansas City 1:00 pm
New England at Miami 1:00 pm
Oakland at N.Y. Jets 1:00 pm
San Francisco at Dallas 4:25 pm
Carolina at Tampa Bay 4:25 pm
Indianapolis at Denver 8:30 pm

MONDAY, SEP. 08
N.Y. Giants at Detroit 7:10 pm
San Diego at Arizona 10:20 pm

I'm gonna go with Da *Bears* for week 1. I'm cheering for you EJ Manuel, just not this week!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in...

Pittsburg Steelers


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Detroit.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Kansas City


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Chicago for me.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Philadelphia


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Philadelphia


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Chicago


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Philly.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Philly


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

*Week 1*

*Philadelphia Eagles*


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Philadelphia


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Philly


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

St. Louis ?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot Chicago! 

Whodey85, SA goon, Alibaba eliminated with Chi loss

Buerhle eliminated with KC loss

Yesterdays eliminated with the STL loss


Thankfully PHI came back and won so our contest wasn't blown up after week 1 again. 

Philly people and Davey move on to week 2. 


Cam still waiting on the DET/NYG game for this week to see if he moves on.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. One of the craziest week 1s I've ever seen. At least I'm enjoying Dallas getting steamrolled.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think the Jaguars were up 17-3, if I saw that correctly at work.... Thought I'd have chance to win this in week 1 with a Lions victory tomorrow night :lol

EDIT: Nvm, Davey is safe!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

* Ties count as losses* Your team has to win for you to move on.

*STILL ALIVE*

Daveyboy Pit
Cam1 Det
Silent Image PHI
Thedood PHI
anonymid PHI
BTAG PHI
Eimaj PHI
Limmy PHI
TenYears PHI

*ELIMINATED *

yesterdays STL
Alibaba CHI
SA goon CHI
Buehrle KC
Whodey85 CHI

Here's your week 2 schedule to pick from

Thursday Night Game
Pittsburgh @ Baltimore

Miami @ Buffalo
New England @ Minnesota 
Atlanta @ Cincinnati
Dallas @ Tennessee 
Jacksonville @ Washington
Arizona @ N.Y. Giants
New Orleans @ Cleveland
Detroit @ Carolina
Seattle @ San Diego
St Louis @ Tampa Bay
Houston @ Oakland
Kansas City @ Denver
N.Y. Jets @ Green Bay
Chicago @ San Francisco 
Philadelphia @ Indianapolis


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

WhoDey85 said:


> * Ties count as losses* Your team has to win for you to move on.
> 
> *STILL ALIVE*
> 
> ...


Packers


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Denver


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Limmy said:


> Packers


:?

WEEK 2

New England Patriots...


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

New England.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

*Week 2*

*New Orleans Saints*


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Green Bay


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Packers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Week 2*

Washington


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like we lost Eimaj with the NO loss. TenYears didn't pick anyone. He still has until tonight to pick the Colts. I'll update tomorrow sometime.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

*STILL ALIVE *

Daveyboy -Pit, NE
Cam1 -Det, GB
Silent Image -PHI, DEN
Thedood -PHI, NE
anonymid- PHI, WAS
BTAG -PHI, GB
Limmy -PHI, GB

*ELIMINATED *

Eimaj- PHI, NO
TenYears- PHI, DNP
yesterdays -STL
Alibaba- CHI
SA goon -CHI
Buehrle- KC
Whodey85 -CHI

WEEK 3 Schedule

Thursday night game 
Tampa Bay @ Atlanta

San Diego @ Buffalo
Dallas @ Saint Louis
Washington @ Philadelphia 
Houston @ NY Giants
Minnesota @ New Orleans
Tennessee @ Cincinnati
Baltimore @ Cleveland
Green Bay @ Detroit
Indianapolis @ Jacksonville
Oakland @ New England
San Francisco @ Arizona
Denver @ Seattle 
Kansas City @ Miami
Pittsburgh @ Carolina
Chicago @ NY Jets


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Colts.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Falcons


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Indianapolis


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Houston...


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Patriots


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Saints


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Patriots


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

:cry Oh well...

Thanks for running it again WhoDey...


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Daveyboy said:


> :cry Oh well...
> 
> Thanks for running it again WhoDey...


No prob thanks for playing again Davey

*STILL ALIVE *

Cam1 -Det, GB, IND
Silent Image -PHI, DEN, ATL
Thedood -PHI, NE, IND
anonymid- PHI, WAS, NO
BTAG -PHI, GB, NE
Limmy -PHI, GB, NE

*ELIMINATED *

Daveyboy -Pit, NE, Hou
Eimaj- PHI, NO
TenYears- PHI, DNP
yesterdays -STL
Alibaba- CHI
SA goon -CHI
Buehrle- KC
Whodey85 -CHI

Week 4:

Thursday Night:

Giants @ Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Texans 
Panthers @ Ravens
Packers @ Bears 
Lions @ Jets
Titans @ Colts 
Dolphins @ Raiders 
Bucs @ Steelers 
Jaguars @ Chargers 
Falcons @ Vikings 
Eagles @ 49ers

Saints @ Cowboys

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Chiefs


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Steelers


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Steelers


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Colts


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Chargers


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Chargers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Colts


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Four people left!

*STILL ALIVE *

Silent Image -PHI, DEN, ATL, IND
Thedood -PHI, NE, IND, SD
anonymid- PHI, WAS, NO, IND
BTAG -PHI, GB, NE, SD

*ELIMINATED*

Limmy - PHI, GB, NE, Pit
Cam1 - Det, GB, IND, Pit
Daveyboy -Pit, NE, Hou
Eimaj- PHI, NO
TenYears- PHI, DNP
yesterdays -STL
Alibaba- CHI
SA goon -CHI
Buehrle- KC
Whodey85 -CHI

*Week 5*

Thursday Night
Vikings @ Packers

Bills @ Lions
Ravens @ Colts
Browns @ Titans
Bears @ Panthers
Texans @ Cowboys
Steelers @ Jaguars 
Buccaneers @ Saints
Falcons @ Giants
Rams @ Eagles
Cardinals @ Broncos
Chiefs @ 49ers
Jets @ Chargers
Bengals @ Patriots
Seahawks @ Redskins


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Eagles


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Silent Image said:


> Eagles


You picked them week 1


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Saints


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Broncos


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

WhoDey85 said:


> You picked them week 1


Oops. Thanks for informing me.

I'll go with the Lions


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Saints


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Silent Image said:


> Bummer


It was a nice two year run for ya man. Keep your head up.

I'll update tomorrow. Three of ya left!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

*STILL ALIVE 
*
Thedood - PHI, NE, IND, SD, NO
anonymid- PHI, WAS, NO, IND, DEN
BTAG - PHI, GB, NE, SD, NO

*ELIMINATED*

Silent Image -PHI, DEN, ATL, IND, DET
Limmy - PHI, GB, NE, Pit
Cam1 - Det, GB, IND, Pit
Daveyboy -Pit, NE, Hou
Eimaj- PHI, NO
TenYears- PHI, DNP
yesterdays -STL
Alibaba- CHI
SA goon -CHI
Buehrle- KC
Whodey85 -CHI

Week 6

Thurs night
Colts @ Texans

Patriots @ Bills
Ravens @ Buccaneers
Steelers @ Browns
Panthers @ Bengals
Broncos @ Jets
Lions @ Vikings 
Packers @ Dolphins
Jaguars @ Titans
Chargers @ Raiders
Bears @ Falcons
Cowboys @ Seahawks
Redskins @ Cardinals
Giants @ Eagles
49ers @ Rams


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

*Broncos*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Seahawks


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Broncos. I would love to see them lose though.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> Seahawks


:dead


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> :dead


RIP anonymid!

Down to the finals!

*STILL ALIVE *

Thedood - PHI, NE, IND, SD, NO, DEN
BTAG - PHI, GB, NE, SD, NO, DEN

*ELIMINATED*

anonymid- PHI, WAS, NO, IND, DEN, SEA
Silent Image -PHI, DEN, ATL, IND, DET
Limmy - PHI, GB, NE, Pit
Cam1 - Det, GB, IND, Pit
Daveyboy -Pit, NE, Hou
Eimaj- PHI, NO
TenYears- PHI, DNP
yesterdays -STL
Alibaba- CHI
SA goon -CHI
Buehrle- KC
Whodey85 -CHI

*Week 7 *

Thurs night game
Jets @ Patriots

[email protected] Bills
Falcons @ Ravens
Browns @ Jaguars
[email protected] Packers
Dolphins @ Bears
Bengals @ Colts
Saints @ Lions
Seahawks @ Rams
Titans @ Redskins
Chiefs @ Chargers
Giants @ Cowboys
Cardinals @ Raiders
49ers @ Broncos
Texans @ Steelers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - week 7 and only two left?

So the name of the game is to keep picking the winner of each game each week?

Oh and it's ironic about all this Fantasy Football stuff. The current commerical has Wilson Cruz being the spokesperson for Time Warner Cable - something about a bad year and being picked for Fantasy Football.....didn't he get injured this past weekend?


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Wow - week 7 and only two left?
> 
> So the name of the game is to keep picking the winner of each game each week?
> 
> Oh and it's ironic about all this Fantasy Football stuff. The current commerical has Wilson Cruz being the spokesperson for Time Warner Cable - something about a bad year and being picked for Fantasy Football.....didn't he get injured this past weekend?


Yeah only two left. You only have to pick one winner a week but if your team loses you are done. And once you use a team you can't use that team again all year.

I think you mean Victor Cruz. Yeah he is out for the year. That's a tough break for him and the Giants.

And as soon we were talking about the Bengals being a bunch of good guys Vontaze Burfict was caught twisting a couple of the Panthers players ankles after tackling them. He needs to cut that out! I thought it was pretty bad, I actually caught him doing it live watching the game. Granted that stuff goes on all the time across the league.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Seahawks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah only two left. You only have to pick one winner a week but if your team loses you are done. And once you use a team you can't use that team again all year.
> 
> I think you mean Victor Cruz. Yeah he is out for the year. That's a tough break for him and the Giants.
> 
> And as soon we were talking about the Bengals being a bunch of good guys Vontaze Burfict was caught twisting a couple of the Panthers players ankles after tackling them. He needs to cut that out! I thought it was pretty bad, I actually caught him doing it live watching the game. Granted that stuff goes on all the time across the league.


Vontaze Burfict was a mess. - getting penalties when he shouldn't have been gettin' 'em. I am also upset that Me. Mike Nugent missed that kick! He made more headlines than anyone this week.

....and yes :lol Victor Cruz. Nice guy, but now injured.
I just can't get into watching the NFL these days.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Cardinals

Good luck @BTAG


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Good luck @BTAG


Good luck to you as well. May the best NFC West team win.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

It's not looking good right now. That punt return was insane. It's pathetic to get fooled by that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

go cowboys!!!!!


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Congrats Thedood! Today was just an awful day for me in every sense. Horrible day for all 3 fantasy teams, no one I picked to win winning, losing this, and of course worst of all, having to watch Richard Marshall play CB for 3 quarters and losing us the game, with the best Cornerback tandem in the league both out. When I see his # 31 on the field at any time during a game, I start quivering, and correctly predicting a massive play for the opposing offense. Please get healthy by Thursday, Brandon Flowers and Jason Verrett, please.........for my sanity.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats to Thedood for wining the third annual SAS NFL Eliminator contest! Nice picking sir!


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Dang. This game only lasted 7 weeks this year. 

Congrats Thedood!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you all! It was alot of fun!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats Thedood! :yay


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

anonymid said:


> Congrats Thedood! :yay


Thank you!


----------

